# Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения



## Доктор Ступин (19 Сен 2006)

Матрасы бывают: анатомические, ортопедические, жесткие, мягкие, толстые, тонкие, полиуретановые, латексные, пружинные, из кокосовой стружки, из сена, надувные, из пластиковых шариков, ватные, водяные, надувные, комбинированные и т.д. 

Как можно из всей «армии» матрасов выбрать наилучший, отвечающий основным требованиям потребителей? 

Основные требования к матрасам и подушкам: 
1. Матрас и подушка должны быть комфортными, т.е. находящийся на них человек не должен чувствовать неудобств. 
2. Матрас и подушка должны быть гигиеничными, т.е. не иметь неприятных запахов и при контакте с телом человека не вызывать аллергических реакций, не иметь возможности заведения и размножения различных насекомых и других вредных организмов. 
3. Матрас и подушка должны быть анатомическими, т.е. повторять контуры находящегося на нем человека. 
4. Матрас и подушка должны быть ортопедическими, т.е. иметь возможность правильно проводить восстановление и профилактику возникающих функциональных нарушений человеческо-го организма.

Выношу на обсуждение: Ваше отношение к этим изделиям?


----------



## Анатолий (18 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Я думаю, самое главное это чтоб было удобно спать и просыпаться.
 ( обывательская точка зрения)


----------



## Ell (18 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

А я вот почему-то не верю в великую силу матраса.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*



			
				Анатолий написал(а):
			
		

> Я думаю, самое главное это чтоб было удобно спать и просыпаться.
> ( обывательская точка зрения)



Т.е. все, что перечислено, кроме ортопедичности. Именно для этого и выношу на обсуждение. 

Межпозвонковый диск должен за ночь максимально расправиться, а учитывая, что почти все мы, в посление годы, уменьшаем время сна, мне кажется необходимым помочь диску расправиться. 

И вот Вам Метод - аутогравитационное вытяжение, вот Вам методика - орторелаксация (наша) и детенсор терапия (немецкая).

Личное мнение  и личное практическое применение-положительное.
Врачебный опыт-70% нравится очень.
Эффективность лечебная-оценивается сложно. За основу взяли увеличение роста за 30 минут - получили 2-3 см, при простом лежании 1-1,5 см.

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*



			
				Ell написал(а):
			
		

> а я вот почему-то не верю в великую силу матраса.



Ну, в великую силу и я не верю, но какова мысль-использовать самое долгое время, время сна, для лечения!!!


----------



## Ell (18 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Заплатив те деньги, которые стоит тот самый матрас, наверняка, эффект будет потрясающим nea 
Вот только *моё* тело и мозг не желает принять столь простой способ ...nea

Самое долгое время в жизни -это время, которое человек *сознательно* посвящает самому себе. Время же сна - всего лишь способ не заниматься активной деятельностью. Не факт, что этому мы должны отдавать треть суток, тем более не факт, что лечению (пассивному).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Время жалко!   Поэтому и использовать его надо по полной! yahoo


----------



## Анатолий (19 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Доктор Ступин! Согласен, с Вами!


----------



## Ell (19 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

То есть доктора настоятельно рекомендуют матрасы?


----------



## Анатолий (19 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Я не рекламирую, и четко не рекомендую спец матрацы! Есть очень много причин, от финансовых возможностей до болевых ощущений (приведенных пациентами или «не понимая вообще, что это такое  и говоря, что это обычная кровать»). Поэтому выводы должны делать покупатели или пациенты, после того как полежат на таких матрацах.
В меру мягкая кровать или диван (обычные) я думаю это норма.


----------



## ssv (19 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Хорошая тема. Но как все же  определиться с моделью?
Я под утро встаю весь скованный, затекший... Да и просыпаюсь не потому что выспался, а потому что, как говорят, "все бока отлежал" и пора приниматься за дело -ЛФК.

Выбор матрацев огромен - давайте выберем что-нибудь оптимальное?


----------



## Ell (19 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*



			
				Анатолий написал(а):
			
		

> Поэтому выводы должны делать покупатели или пациенты, после того как полежат на таких матрацах.
> В меру мягкая кровать или диван (обычные) я думаю это норма.



Спасибо  
Полежать негде, проверить никак nea 
У меня достаточно плотный и упругий диван. Не прогибается под весом тела. Наверное, этого достаточно. По крайней мере утром встаю без проблем.


----------



## Анатолий (19 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Этого достаточно! 
Здоровья Вам!


----------



## ssv (19 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*



			
				Анатолий написал(а):
			
		

> Этого достаточно!
> Здоровья Вам!



А мне, думаю, нет!
Как вы думаете как избавится от утренней скованности?


----------



## Анатолий (19 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Уважаемый, ssv!
В Вашем случае нужно подойти корректно, поэкспериментировать.
Нужно пробовать, мягкость, твердость, просто удобство. 
Потом придете к определенному выводу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

И, опыт. сын ошибок тудных...

Не могу не согласиться, что решающим является именно он, но в основе любого назначения (в том числе и мануальной терапии), в первую очередь лежат  законы фундаментальных наук (физики, химии, биологии и механники, в медицине нет своих законов, она наука приладная), и если где-то  в медицине вначале и стоял опыт, то вмесьте с развитием наук пришло и научное объяснение порложительного опыта.

1. Между позвонками есть диски, выполняющие амортизирующую функцию. 
2. Питательные вещества поступают в них за счет разницы осматического давления.
3. Природа предусмотрела механизм попеременной нагрузки и разгрузки позвоночного столба, своеобразную «помпу», для нормальной работы которой необходимо динамическое равновесие между нагрузкой и разгрузкой позвоночника. Основным способом разгрузки является горизонтальное положение, и самое долгое горизонтальное положение во сне. Если не считать воды и космоса, Кстати, врачи смотревшие выпуски новостей про американку иранского происхожденгия, слетавшую в космос на нашу станцию, обратили внимание на то, что она с удивлением говорила о том, что выросла на несколько сантиметров после полета. Но нет удивления, т.к. нет гравитации, нет вертикальных нагрузок, нет сдавления дисков, и не их уменьшения.
Итак первый вывод: Нагрузок нам, хватает, а как быть с разгрузкой?

4. Для разгрузки необходимо полное и достаточно длительное расслабление, лучше с сохранением природных физиологических изгибов позвоночника. Может именно поэтому, эмперическим путём, русский мужик сформировал для себя образ жизни, когда поработает и полежит, поработает и полежит, да и спал с 21.00 до 6.00. Приедьте в деревню, без телевизора, так и спят, опыт им подсказывает. 

5. Одни советуют спать на жестких матрасах, другие - на мягких; кто-то на пружинных, кто-то на полиуретановых. Некоторые утверждают, что полезнее, когда набивка из натуральных компонентов, кокосовой стружки, из сена, из ваты, – их оппоненты выступают за искусственные пластиковые шарики, надувные и т.д. Думаю, всем понятно, что в основе должны лежать не мнение специалистов, а какие-то фундаментальные законы, думаю, что в этом случае - механники и физики.

6. Приведем основные требования к матрасам и подушкам, а Вы сделаете выводы. 

*Матрас должен быть комфортным*, т.е. находящийся на них человек не должен чувствовать неудобств. 

Комфортность, это удобство! Отсутствие удобства во время сна приводит к недосыпанию, нарушающему все функции организма. Наш организм, в силу своего биологического строения, не в состоянии приспособиться к дефициту сна. Людям требуется разное количество сна - одному достаточно вздремнуть несколько часов, другой чувствует себя ужасно, если не проспит десять часов. Во многих клинических исследованиях утверждается что сон, продолжительностью меньше 6 часов, приводит к повышению риска заболеваемости и смерти. Большинству людей ежедневно нужно спать 7-9 часов, для того чтобы мышцы позвоночника расслабились, межпозвонковые диски наполнились жидкостью и раздвинули позвонки. Проснувшись утром, мы получим запас в 2-3 см. роста, за счет увеличенных межпозвонковых дисков и будем его стаптывать и «ссиживать» в течение дня. Попробуйте вспомнить свою жизнь, и наверняка в ней окажется несколько ночей проведенных на неудобной чужой кровати, вагонной полке, и палаточной подстилке. Теперь понятно, почему комфортность постели мы ставим всегда на первое место, потому что в удобной постели мы спим долго и безмятежно и весь день чувствуем себя отдохнувшими и работоспособными! Эта позиция, как видите, не расходиться с общепринятым мнением

*Матрас должен быть анатомическим,* т.е. повторять контуры находящегося на нем человека. 

Бытует мнение о необходимости жесткой постели и её пользе для позвоночника. Думаю, это мнение появилось с первыми панцирными кроватями. Неудобно, особенно если болит спина. Вот и стали люди по старой памяти подкладывать под панцирную сетку доски и щиты. Старая память того, что спали раньше на деревянных полатях, только забывают, что сверху должен быть тюфяк. Тюфяк соломенный или пуховой, по достатку, предназначенный для заполнения анатомических изгибов вашего тела. Иногда приводят в пример тонкую войлочную подстилку, для сна применяемую на Востоке, но при этом забывают о том, что характерной особенностью постели восточного принца было большое количество подушек, валиков и подушечек на которых он возлегал, и заполнял свои анотомические особенности.
Задача анатомичности обеспечить физиологическое положение всех отделов позвоночника во время сна. Мышцы позвоночника при этом расслабляются и отдыхают от трудной дневной работы. Чем будет обеспечена эта функция: мелкими пружинами, кокосовыми прослойками, латексной основой, вообще то не важно. Прилягте на матрас, на бок и убедитесь, что Ваш позвоночник в поясничном отделе не выгнулся в сторону как лук с натянутой тетивой, а пространство талии поддерживается матрасом. Обычно, это лучше обеспечивается мягким матрасом и если Вы привыкли спать на боку, именно такой матрас и выбирайте. Перевернитесь на спину и убедитесь, что ягодицы продавили матрас, а поясничный прогиб не висит в воздухе, не выгнулся в обратную сторону, а сохранился и поддерживается матрасом. При привычке спать на спине, матрас средней жесткости, скорее всего, понравится Вам больше. Более жесткие матрасы, нравятся тем, кто любит спать на животе, так как на таком матрасе не увеличивается прогиб поясничного отдела вперед.
Возможность матраса соответствовать анатомическим особенностям Вашего тела, важное условие для отдыха во время сна, разгрузки позвоночника, расхождения позвонков за счёт заполнения дисков (пульпозных ядер) жидкостью. 

*Матрас должен быть ортопедическим,* т.е. иметь возможность правильно проводить восстановление и профилактику возникающих функциональных нарушений человеческого организма.

Здесь кроется ещё одна проблема, почти все производители называют свои матрасы ортопедическими, хотя, по сути, они являются анатомичными. Задача анатомичности обеспечит физиологическое удобство во время сна, а задачи ортопедичности попытаться обеспечить лечебный процесс во время сна.
Частично, мы оговорили этот лечебный процесс. 
- *длительность сна вообще*, независимо от комфортности, лучше в одной позе, по важно и общее время (дольше спишь по времени,  больше расходяться позвонки)
- *длительность сна в одной позе,*  обеспечивается комфортностью сна, независимо от длительности  (дольше спишь в одной позе, больше расслабляются мышцы, больше расходяться позвонки)
- *длительность сна на анатомичной постели*, почти всегда соответствут комфортности (кроме привычки), удлиняет длительность сна в одной позе, а если ещё и есть время поспать.

Теперть прибавте к этому *ортопедичность*, что позволит меньше обращать внимания на всё вышеперечисленноё, кроме пожалуй комфортности.

 Вот здесь на помощь современные материалы, ну не было у Гиппократа полиуретана. Придав мягким и в то же время высоко упругим материалам своеобразную форму «гармошки», сжав её, или применяя принцип одноплечного рычага можно получить «инструмент», обеспечивающий эту новую функцию.
По этому пути пошли немцы «detensor» и ленинградцы «ortorelax» и я на их стороне. И даже если это всё впереди, сегодняшние попытки достаточно успешны. И кроме психоэмоционального понятия нравится или нет, здесь есть  способ проверки-рост человек до и после, и при всей спорности - это способ фундаментальной науки, механники.


----------



## Ell (20 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Спасибо, *Доктор*  
Вот теперь абсолютно всё понятно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Пожалуйста.


----------



## ssv (21 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Мне достались  в наследство от отца две резиновые пластинки с иголками миллиметров по 5 расположенными с интервалом 1 см.
Как вы думаете, насколько полезна процедура лежания на таких штуках?

К слову сказать - у любого человека, не знающего, что такое боль в спине  - эти штуковины могут вызвать ужас
Лечь на них трудно и стоит несколько минут привыкнуть к жуткому жжению в месте "куда лёг".

Но потом наступает расслабление и.. подобие такой как-бы нирваны.

Так как, уважаемые люди?


----------



## Анатолий (21 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Наверное, это подобие аппликатора Кузнецова.
Применяется для снятия болей в мышцах, суставах и позвоночнике, для нормализации деятельности сердечно -сосудистой, дыхательной и нервной систем, желудочно-кишечного тракта и др., а также для восстановления и повышения работоспособности.

Многие пациенты пользуются, негатива нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Аппликации (от латинского applicatio - прикладывание) в лечебных целях применялись уже в древности. Первым аппликатором, получившим широкую популярность в нашей стране, был аппликатор И.И. Кузнецова. Аппликаторы представляют собой пластмассовый (резиновый, силиконовый) коврик с впрессованными стальными (пластмассовыми), иглами (П-образными скобами). Они и являются своего рода "рабочими инструментами". При пользовании аппликаторов повреждение кожи не происходит, а материалы, из которых они изготовлены, абсолютно безвредны для человека.

Лечебное действие аппликаторов, основано не только на простом механическом воздействии на рефлекторные зоны. Конечно наиболее выраженный эффект при миофасциальном синдроме, особенно межлопаточной области. Терапевтический эффект аппликатора заключается в воздействии игл на рефлекторные зоны кожного покрова, точки акупунктуры организма. Раздражение симпатической нервной системы, приводит в стимуляции парасимпатической, и первая болевая реакция сменяется приятным ощущением тепла, улучшает кровообращении, благотворно влияет на работу внутренних органов человека.

Посмотрите дальше на :
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/prostoj-i-effektivnyj-sposob-lechenija


----------



## Анатолий (21 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Я думаю, пациенты оценят этот метод воздействия.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Кстати, применяю его в повседневной практике работы своих цнтров (в качестве пассивной зональной терапии (седативный вариант), как правило в сочетании с лимфодренажем (пневмомассажем), использую и в качестве активной зональной терапии (тонизицирующий эффект), в основном при ослабленном состоянии и хронизации болезни.


----------



## ssv (22 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Сколько позволительно лежать на таком ложе с иголками?
Я иногда думаю о том, как бы иголки не дошли до позвонков


----------



## Анатолий (22 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Все зависит от ощущения и состояния пациента.
В норме Аппликаторы накладываются на участок тела и медленными движениями как бы «втирают» с увеличением силы, в течении 20-30минут.


----------



## ssv (22 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*



> В норме Аппликаторы накладываются на участок тела и медленными движениями как бы «втирают» с увеличением силы, в течении 20-30минут.


 
А если "втирать" некому, то нормально так вот прилечь и привыкнуть?


----------



## Анатолий (22 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Нормально. Нужно уменьшить время пребывания  от 15 до 20 минут, но кратность добавить, от 2-3 раз до 5 раз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2006)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Признаком эффективности в этом случае будет являться ощущение тепла появляющееся на 10-15 минуте процедуры.


----------



## serezhenko (1 Фев 2007)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

В силу ряда причин приходится спать на диване. Конечно он для такого систематического использования не предназначен. Встнечал в продаже вот такие ортопедические матрасы/наматрасники:







http://ortos.by/catalog/?dir=ball&sub=matracy
http://www.nikamed.ru/catalogueproducts/trelax/ortopedicheskie_matracsy/

Насколько эфективно будет использование такого изделия в моем случае? В рекмаме говорится о высокой эфективности, однако хочется укрепиться в этом мнении...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2007)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Мысль, та же - спользовать время сна для лечебно-профилактического воздействия.
И метод, тот же - применение системы одноплечных, разнонаправленных рычагов. Только рычаги из полиуртана в патенте у других, вот и используют другую методику.
Моё мнение: надо пробовать и если комфортно, а часто и с заметной эффективностью-то надо применять, а что именно решать ВАМ


----------



## agent (28 Окт 2009)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Я раньше к ортопедическим матрасам относилась как-то с недоверием, говорила чего только не выдумают за деньги. Но после того, как муж настоял и купил ортопедический матрас, я почувствовала что это все-таки классная вещь. Так что сомнений тут нет никаких.


----------



## Kotenok (17 Янв 2011)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*

Доктор Ступин, подскажите пожалуйста как правильно подобрать ортопедическую подушку? Что нужно учесть при выборе?


----------



## алексей михайлович (17 Янв 2011)

*Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*



kATZ написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин, подскажите пожалуйста как правильно подобрать ортопедическую подушку? Что нужно учесть при выборе?



Здраствуйте! Хоть вопрос не ко мне. Ортопедическая подушка выбирается индивидуально, надо учитывать высоту валика от края плеча, а по жесткости индивидуально. Я сплю на подушке фирмы sisell уже 8 лет. Из полеуретана есть подушки, из теплополеуретана, но мне не понравилось.


----------



## mgn (5 Фев 2011)

Федор Петрович!
В теме "Рабочий стул для дома и офиса" Вы ссылаетесь на конкретную модель рабочего стула. На мой взгляд это замечательный вариант.
Не могли бы Вы конкретизировать в таком же русле по матрацу для сна? Спасибо.
Андрей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2011)

Пост №16 в этой теме.


----------



## mgn (6 Фев 2011)

Федор Петрович!
То все понятно.
Я хотел узнать, каким матрасом для сна пользуетесь Вы?
Если у Вас есть ссылка, как о стуле из Икеи, то будьте так добры -поделитесь.
Будьте здоровы!
Андрей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2011)

Использую накладку Орторелакс 9 см, очень доволен (а что под ним не суть важно, любой матрас средней жесткости). 
Мы даем всем пробник на котором можно поспать несколько дней и определиться нравиться ли и покупать ли, 9 из 10 покупают).

Кресло, повторюсь в последний раз приобретал в Икее, не такое как показано в одной из тем, но очень похоже.
Кстати, в той же теме есть хорошее кресло из ортопедического магазина, но надо посидеть.


----------



## Kurt (7 Фев 2011)

Наверное уместнее все таки называть не накладка а матрас 9 см. Я на таком как раз и сплю тоже. Уже 5 лет. Еще помню когда первую неделю поспал на нем ходил и всем знакомым кого встречал рассказывал какой матрас у меня есть и как здорово даже здоровому на нем спать. До такой степени был сильный оздоравливающий эффект. И мое мнение глобальное такое, что если бы наше правительство посодействовало бы в распространении информации о таких изделиях здоровье бы нации возросло бы гораздо бы на много! Как вон с лампочками разобрались, раз и все. Хотя про них до сих пор для меня сомнительно все.


----------



## mgn (7 Фев 2011)

А если этот Орторелакс прямо на пол (ковролин, под ним толстая фанера)? Нормально будет?
Сейчас на полу лежит десткий матрас из кокосовой стружки толщиной 7 см сверху два одеяла согнутые вдвое, в конце матраса большая диванная подушка под голени. Вот на таком сооружении и сплю.

Добавлено через 9 минут
А может лучше толще? 19 см? От чего зависит? А что у них внутри?


----------



## Kurt (7 Фев 2011)

На полу тоже будет отлично. А вот толще нет матраса. Это технологическая особенность. В нем определенная зависимость заложена между свойствами материала, толщиной и углом наклона. Поэтому он и 9 см, даже не 10. Толще бывают, но там такая система из двух матрасов. Один просто ровный матрас и сверху этот самый 9 см. В спальне у нас такой, но по ощущениям недостаточно кажется тракции, хотя и более комфортно спать. Подушкой я еще пользуюсь этой же фирмы. Вот чтобы к ней привыкнуть потребовалось некоторое время. Так как шейный отдел позвоночника более чувствителен. Сейчас спать и для шеи в удовольствие, не затекает и нет усталости после сна как раньше было на простой подушке. Жена так и не смогла привыкнуть к подушке, а вот дочке нравится. Все учил жену правильно голову на подушку ложить, и все бесполезно, сделает из подушки какой то кирпич огромный и спит как то запрокинув голову.


----------



## nneva (14 Фев 2011)

Добрый день! Подскажите, где можно в Москве посмотреть такой матрас Орторелакс и как выбрать нужный ( мягкий,твердый и т.д.).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2011)

Твердый или мягкий по весу, до 60, более мягкий.
А полежать, 474-99-17 Медведково. Лучше позвонить и взять пробник домой на несколько дней (про условия, залог, они расскажут).


----------



## noname (1 Июн 2012)

Добрый день.
Матрас Орторелакс, при условии, что он подойдёт, можно приобрести вместо обычного матраса, или обычный матрас под ним обязательно должен быть? Предназначен ли он для повседневного сна, или же для курса лечения, например, после которого следует спать на обычном матрасе средней жёсткости?
Купила кровать, теперь выбираю удобный полезный матрас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2012)

Есть и такой и такой.
Для повседневного.


----------



## Odessa (12 Янв 2013)

Прошу помощи в выборе и приобретении матраса (диагноз: две межпозвонковые грыжи с корешковым синдромом L4-L5 , L5-S1, остеохондроз и т.д.). Видимо орторелакс, детенсор дорого, других с эффектом вытяжения не знаю. Но не совсем понятен механизм воздействия и нет уверенности в эффекте. Поделитесь опытом .
1. Как происходит вытяжение, если матрас покрыт чехлом или простынёй, то есть прослойкой между рычагом и телом? По крайней мере эта прослойка должна быть трикотажной, либо её вовсе не должно быть, иначе не будет эффекта от этой "гармошки". Это легко проверить, усилия рычага будут направлены на "раздвигание" простыни или чехла, который в свою очередь не позволяет этому усилию влиять на тело, так как простынь или чехол не растягиваются. Да и тело должно быть без одежды, иначе также не будет эффекта. Или я не прав?
2. Если это обычный ППУ (пенополиуретан, в простонародии - поролон) то он должен быть определённой марки соответствующей плотности, жесткости и эластичности с ограничением веса человека соответственно марке ППУ. В противном случае эффекта вытяжения не будет, так как вес тела просто продавит матрас вниз,, при этом рычаг вытяжения не сработает (см. маркировка и виды ППУ, его назначение и использование согласно свойствам). Какая марка ППУ используется и какого производителя? Либо используется латексированный ППУ?
3. Изделия какого сайта действительно являются оригиналом, а не копией? Этогоhttp://www.innovacium.ru/c1_0015.php ( здесь несколько видов и различная форма-гармошка, Z-образная, с эффектом памяти-мемори) или этого http://ortorelaxshop.ru/index.php?page=shop.browse&am..или этого http://mf-orion.ru/ortopedicheskie_...e_matrasyi/ortopedicheskiy_matras_orx-ms.html ? Один сайт профессора Умеренкова - автора метода, а остальные? Старые ссылки, приведенные на этом форуме, не работают. Других в гугле не нашел.
4. Как приобрести настоящее, оригинальное изделие, а не подделку, если я в живу в Одессе? На Украине есть где-то представительство, образцы? Видел подделки, которые легко продавливались от небольшого нажатия руки без какого-либо эффекта рычага - вытяжения с черно-белым ксерокопированным паспортом изделия якобы оригинального производителя... Ещё у нас видел на станке режут поролон гармошкой и он продается на мебельных складах и базах, где закупают материалы производители матрасов и мебельщики. Очень сомневаюсь в его свойствах вытяжения, соблюдена ли технология, размеры и наклон рёбер, марка ППУ... И вообще это нарушение авторских прав. Вся контрабанда делается в Одессе на Малой Арнаутской улице  (цитата) Сам 8 лет занимался продажей мебели, так что в курсе
Заранее СПАСИБО за ответы и советы!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2013)

Так у Умеренкова и закажите.
Он автор, ему и отвечать.


----------



## Carlos (15 Янв 2013)

а где можно такое купить для Украины? Нигде в поисковиках не нашел


----------



## Roman_bjb (22 Янв 2013)

Так же очень интересуюсь приобретением ортопедического матраса с эффектом вытяжения в Украине, но матрасами “Орторелакс” и т.п., в нас никто не торгует, желающих уже собралось несколько, спрос есть – предложения нет. Наверно придется писать изготовителю.

И еще один вопрос. Уже два года сплю на полу постелив вдвое два убитых ватных одеяла которым лет уже больше чем мне. Диагноз – S-подобный сколиоз I степени, который раньше считали причинной всех моих бед, но сейчас направление диагностики и лечения изменились. Возраст – 32 года. Знаю что не совсем хорошо, но привык и лучше постели нет.
Можно ли купить не матрац, а только покрытие-матрац типа Орторелакс высотой 9 см. и стелить его прямо на пол. Скорее все от этого оно быстрее убьется, но это уже другой вопрос.

Сегодня получил ответ от Умеренкова Владислава Анатольевича по поводу возможности покупки.
Вот цитата из ответа:
“ К сожалению частная доставка на Украину достаточно дорогая. Самый дешевая транспортная компания берет 18000 руб. за доставку одного матраса. Выгоднее поставлять нашу продукцию оптом, не менее чем на 300000 рублей. При этом стоимость доставки нивелируется за счет предоставленной оптовой скидки.”


----------



## задумчивый (10 Мар 2013)

Доброго времени  суток. Федор Петрович, подскажите пожалуйста чем отличаются орторелаксационные покрытия ORX от ортоадаптивных Z Relax.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2013)

Тип нарезки.
При Z плоскость матраса более ровная.
В остальном никакой.


----------



## Sweta (28 Май 2013)

Доктор Ступин, подскажите пожалуйста. У ребенка 12 лет S-образный сколиоз 3 ст. какой матрас лучше?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2013)

Научных данных о том какой матрас лучше При 3 степени сколиоза-нет. Часто выказываемое мнение, что надо спать на жестком ничем не подтверждается, кроме слов -так было раньше.
В этом утверждении правда только в том, что раньше спали на досках- палати., просто не было других материалов для изготовления кровати, но при этом забывают про тюфяк соломы или тюфяк с пером.
Кстати, те кто спал на соломе или на перине сразу скажет, что спать на них первые дни неудобно, пока вы его не " и он не примет формы вашего тела.
Поэтому главное условие матраса - удобный.
Скорее удобным будет матрас такой который позволит ребенку спать в корсете с минимальными неудобствами.
Так как ребенок спит в корсете, то Важны два условия:
-не прогибающаяся основа на длину тела.
-верхний слой умягчения для формирования оставшегося удобства.
Первое условие достигается от доски до обычного пружинного матраса, главное не панцирная сетка.
Второе условие, так же неважно чем, но по своим свойствам мягкость и упругость - это либо латука, либо полиуретан-поролон. Причем его толщина от 6 до 9 см . Так как ему надо заполнить все неровности тела и корсета.
Не менее важно и подушка, их скорее две - для сна на боку- высота плеча и корсета , и для сна на спине, тут высота корсета+см 5 для шейного прогибал, кстати именно поэтому мы с осени будем выпускать подушки конструкторы, которые можно собирать под человека.

Вариант -ребенок с 3 степенью спит без корсета, не рассматривается, поскольку тогда это неважно на чем он сит, на сколиоз это не влияет.


----------



## marusja86 (7 Июн 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Использую накладку Орторелакс 9 см, очень доволен (а что под ним не суть важно, любой матрас средней жесткости).
> Мы даем всем пробник на котором можно поспать несколько дней и определиться нравиться ли и покупать ли, 9 из 10 покупают).
> 
> Кресло, повторюсь в последний раз приобретал в Икее, не такое как показано в одной из тем, но очень похоже.
> Кстати, в той же теме есть хорошее кресло из ортопедического магазина, но надо посидеть.


Федор Петрович! вы имеете ввиду плкрыте - гармошку?
производители этой марки пишут "правильное положение позвоночника". действительно такой расчудесный? На анатомическом неправильное?

я встречала советы по выбору жесткости матраса в зависимости от позы во время сна, я люблю на боку и животе, муж - на боку и спине. имеет ли смысл выбирать по этому принципу?[/quote]


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2013)

Главный принцип - удобство.
Второй, попытка пользы.
На боку опять же важно, широкие бедра-узкая талия, или талии нет.
Жесткость вообще-то важно для веса, а не для позы.
Но общие принципы приблизительно так.
На боку-средней, на животе жестче, на спине средней.
9 см умягчителя, как раз и решают проблему приспособления к матрасу независимо от фигуры, поскольку сам материал это позволяет, в отличие от материала матраса, где чаще приспосабливается тело к матрасу.
А вторая задача, попытка пользы.


----------



## Dmitry59 (20 Мар 2014)

А кто может отозваться положительно или отрицательно о матрасе "пастер"? Особенно хочется услышать мнение докторов) Чтобы не выкинуть деньги на ветер. Заявляют, что ортопедические. Так ли это, как считаете?))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2014)

Да.  Попытка применить другой принцип механики. Не растяжение по горизонтальной линии, а растяжение по кривой, как будто тело лежит на большом шарике, руки и ноги тянут вниз среднюю часть, а средняя часть-позвоночник-на высоте шарика, растягивается.
Как приверженец горизонтального способа (яйца надо бить с острого конца), считаю, что каждый их валик не так хорош для сегмента и "вытяжения" недостаточно.


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (30 Май 2014)

Ну вот и я созрел для этой темы.Поспал в санатории на матрасе,не проваливается  , не жёсткий,не мягкий,удобный в общем.
Решил купить накладки на диван и кровать,но 9 см толщиной ни где не видел. Их заказывают или они есть в свободной продаже, в каких магазинах?


----------



## scarf (8 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Ортопедические матрасы и подушки с функцией пластичного вытяжения.*
> 
> Аппликации (от латинского applicatio - прикладывание) в лечебных целях применялись уже в древности. Первым аппликатором, получившим широкую популярность в нашей стране, был аппликатор И.И. Кузнецова. Аппликаторы представляют собой пластмассовый (резиновый, силиконовый) коврик с впрессованными стальными (пластмассовыми), иглами (П-образными скобами). Они и являются своего рода "рабочими инструментами". При пользовании аппликаторов повреждение кожи не происходит, а материалы, из которых они изготовлены, абсолютно безвредны для человека.
> 
> ...


Аппликатор Кузнецова уважаю! Познакомилась с ним более 25 лет назад.. В то время еще сами на ткань нашивали.. Помогает снять напряжение и отчасти болевой синдром в поясничной области.
Уже год использую матрас Z-relax-очень довольна!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2015)

Иван Иванович Кузнецов! Наш. Люберецкий.
Кстати, первый завод по производству аппликаторов, тоже был в Люберцах, а оптовая торговля на ВДНХ их багажника двух девяток, которые меняли друг друга. Одна на погрузке на заводе, другая на ВДНХ, продали, поехали на завод. Так и менялись. Преимущество Люберецких, в том, что на это место, пока машины в пути, никто не вставал.
К концу дня, СУМКА спортивная денег! Не знаю сколько, но точно знаю, СУМКА!


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (8 Ноя 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Иван Иванович Кузнецов! Наш. Люберецкий.
> Кстати, первый завод по производству аппликаторов, тоже был в Люберцах, а оптовая торговля на ВДНХ их багажника двух девяток, которые меняли друг друга. Одна на погрузке на заводе, другая на ВДНХ, продали, поехали на завод. Так и менялись. Преимущество Люберецких, в том, что на это место, пока машины в пути, никто не вставал.
> К концу дня, СУМКА спортивная денег! Не знаю сколько, но точно знаю, СУМКА!


----------



## ТатьянаБерлова (27 Фев 2017)

Доброго времени суток. Федор Петрович нашла данную тему, посоветуйте матрас или накладки для сна при моей проблеме, сплю только на боку, и когда на правом прям просыпаюсь от боли когда переворачиваюсь, что можно у Вас приобрести? вот моя тема https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26501/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2017)

Можно. Все можно.
Своим пациентам мы даем пробник на несколько дней, чтобы определиться, формируется ли ночь.


----------



## ТатьянаБерлова (28 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно. Все можно.
> Своим пациентам мы даем пробник на несколько дней, чтобы определиться, формируется ли ночь.


ну мне к сожалению пробник ни как, а что конкретно можно приобрести можете рекомендовать, я бы очень хотела


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2017)

Для постоянного сна или как лечебный фактор?


----------



## ТатьянаБерлова (28 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Для постоянного сна или как лечебный фактор?


для постоянного сна


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2017)

Z-relax 9 cm. 
Не панацея, но все отмечают  лучшую комфортность для сна, возможность организовать сон на боку, уменьшение боли по утрам (кменьшение времени " расхаживания"


----------



## ТатьянаБерлова (28 Фев 2017)

ок спасибо)


----------



## mamont1 (25 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,  Фёдор Петрович добрый день. Что вы скажете про такой матрас на диван для сна в общем и в частности после операции? Или лучше купить цельный и выше?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2017)

Умягчитель. А сколько см толщины? Что-то не понял?


----------



## mamont1 (25 Апр 2017)

*Наполнение:* высокоэластичный Ormafoam повышенной плотности высотой 6 см.
*Чехол:* Cotton с креплениями Velkro (липучки, 8 шт.).
*Максимальная нагрузка, кг:* 140.
*Жесткость:* средняя/чуть жестче(в зависимости от веса человека).
*Трансформация, градус:* 180.
Поставляется в вакуумной упаковке (минимальный размер - 60х160 см, максимальный размер - 180х200 см).

Матрас Konfy подходит для моделей диванов, кресел и кроватей-раскладушек с раскладным механизмом типа Седафлекс, Французская раскладушка.
 Вот что пишут в характеристиках . или лучше купить матрас большой и целиком положить на диван как на кровать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2017)

6 см. Маловато. Большинству не подойдёт.
Померьте ширину плечей,  бедер и поясницы.
Сколько?


----------



## mamont1 (26 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 6 см. Маловато. Большинству не подойдёт.
> Померьте ширину плечей.  бедер и поясницы.
> Сколько?


У меня в больнице метра нет, но думаю под 320-350 см примерно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Апр 2017)

Неправильно.
Ширину.


----------



## zikyha (29 Авг 2017)

Порекомендуйте где и каких производителей смотреть матрасов с функцие вытяжения? А то немогу ничего найти от орторелакса.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2017)

Саморекламируюсь!
http://pozwonocnik.ru/tovary/ti-price/

Запустили новую линейку - Здоровая спина, с массажем, за счёт волнистой поверхности.


----------



## zikyha (31 Авг 2017)

Дайте для корректности ссылку на других производителей или хоть название какое гуглить) а то очень узкая ноша всетаки) я ищу на будущее но думаю что буду брать вашу систему, одна грыжа 6 мм + протрузии + кифоз)) и подушки думаю ваши попробовать цена решает да и интересно всетаки)


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (2 Окт 2017)

Приобрела подушку с эффектом памяти:



Особой разницы с подушкой Z- relax не ощутила.


----------



## MaxMarra (29 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Саморекламируюсь!
> http://pozwonocnik.ru/tovary/ti-price/
> 
> Запустили новую линейку - Здоровая спина, с массажем, за счёт волнистой поверхности.


 
Федор Петрович, какую модель и толщину ортопедического наматрасника  из вашей линейки порекомендуете на каждый день?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2019)

Модель Z, 9 см.
Вес какой?
На что класть будете?


----------



## MaxMarra (30 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, на матрас средней жесткости. вес 81, у жены поменьше)
В линейке размеров, на против матраса две цены через дробь, что это означает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2019)

Подойдёт этот вариант.
Дробь.
Первая цена – для тех, кто лечится в нашем центре и для тех, кто с форума.
Вторая цена для остальных


----------



## Iv37 (5 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, детензор и Ваши наматрасники чем отличаются? ( кроме цены)
1) Изготавливаются из разных материалов? 
 2) Срок службы одинаков? 
 3) Способ и форма нарезки какую роль играют? 
 4) детензор заявляют о 5 процентном ночном вытяжении, но при условии приобретения их простыней, с продольной эластичной растяжкой. Как я вижу у вас на рисунке, наматрасники в чехле из искусственной кожи. Не нивелируется эффект вытяжения из-за этого?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2019)

1) Изготавливаются из разных материалов?
Одинаковый
 2) Срок службы одинаков?
Одинаковый
 3) Способ и форма нарезки какую роль играют?
Играют. Мы естественно считаем, что лучше наша.
 4) детензор заявляют о 5 процентном ночном вытяжении, но при условии приобретения их простыней, с продольной эластичной растяжкой. Как я вижу у вас на рисунке, наматрасники в чехле из искусственной кожи. Не нивелируется эффект вытяжения из-за этого?
И у нас есть простыни, это для домашнего использования. 
 А искусственная кожа - это для медицинских учреждений, и для них увеличенный рычаг, и обшит каждый рычаг в отдельности. На них не спать, на них процедура 40-60 минут.


----------



## Iv37 (5 Июл 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, cпасибо.
Муж говорит, что ему такое вытяжение не нужно. Возможно ли использование наматрасника только на одну половину кровати для меня? 
 И какой мне нужен? Вес 70 кг.

или переселяться в другую комнату...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2019)

Наоборот! Будете спать на свой половине на 9 см выше супруга. А он как приглядели на Ваше место, так и не сгоните!


----------

